
After a $14B Upgrade, New Orleans' Levees Are Sinking - pseudolus
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/after-a-14-billion-upgrade-new-orleans-levees-are-sinking/
======
tomohawk
As predicted. There's only a very small portion of NO that isn't sinking a
little every year. Without the deposition of silt every year (because levees),
it will continue to sink.

~~~
Piskvorrr
In other words, the river is several hundred years overdue for multiple course
changes, from ORCS down to the sea. The problem is that all the probable new
courses are heavily populated.

